# Pump jacks



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

I use Alum-A-Pole pump jacks. The 24' poles are kind of standard, but I have bought 12' poles and splices to add to the length. You can also get 6's and 18's.

http://www.industrialladder.com/productDetails.do?productID=3721&categoryID=245


----------



## Pittsville (Jan 8, 2011)

loneframer said:


> I use Alum-A-Pole pump jacks. The 24' poles are kind of standard, but I have bought 12' poles and splices to add to the length. You can also get 6's and 18's.
> 
> http://www.industrialladder.com/productDetails.do?productID=3721&categoryID=245


Thanks for the info! The aluminum system looks fantastic, but very pricey. Looks like I might have to go with steel pump jacks and wooden poles. Should be sufficient for the couple of weeks spent re-siding the house.


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

Pittsville said:


> Thanks for the info! The aluminum system looks fantastic, but very pricey. Looks like I might have to go with steel pump jacks and wooden poles. Should be sufficient for the couple of weeks spent re-siding the house.


I've worked off of both. There is no way I'd go up on wood poles and steel jacks again. I'm not saying they aren't safe, but I am saying they aren't as nice as aluminum. Then again, I still have 9 aluminum poles at my disposal.

If you don't go with aluminum poles, at least get aluminum walk planks to use.:thumbsup:


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

I've made 28 foot pump-jack poles by ripping 2 x 4's out of 28 foot
Douglas Fir, 2 X 8's.
Very strong - very little "flex" - very heavy.
Be careful after you have them set up - on soil + rain - the bottom
can sink.
We put pieces of 2 X 10 or 2 X 12 under the base.
Good luck!
Also, as "loneframer" states - aluminum planks!
You should be able to rent them. 

rossfingal


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

You can rent Alum-A-Poles.


----------



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

Have you priced "renting" scaffolding? Rent what you need to get up to the second floor, then stack to get up into the gable.
With pump jacks, you'll need a ladder to get yourself up on the roof to nail the brackets on with a couple buddies helping to push the pole up to you.
How steep is the roof?

30ft. up is no place to play if you've never used them before. Get the widest plank you can fit. Probably could use a buddy up there to help hoist a 4X8 sheet of OSB up unless you're the He Man type.


----------



## Pittsville (Jan 8, 2011)

The only place locally that rents scaffolding wants $260 a DAY for what equates to a 5 wide x 7 long x 30 high tower. I can buy the same size tower for around $1400. So basically, if I use the scaffolding for more than 5 days (which I will be) it makes the most sense to buy. I know that the scaffolding is a lot more labor intensive than the pump jacks, but the more I think about it, the more comfortable I think I'll be at 30 feet on scaffolding. And to me, that security is worth the extra labor/cost. Thanks for all of the feedback!


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

It's only my opinion, but it sounds like you're going to need more than a single tower of scaffolding. How long is the house? How many floors?

I've hung literally thousands of sheets of sheathing off of pump jacks. Scaffolding is going to be a PITA.

Two poles will run you about 1200 bucks, another 800 or so for a couple walk planks.

When you are done, they will easily sell for 1400, so you pay 600 to use them as long as you need to. That's cheap rent if it takes you all Summer.


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh, depending on where you live, I'll rent you 3 of mine for the Summer.:laughing:


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Scaffolding being a PITA is almost an understatement.
There will be almost as much work involved dealing it than the work itself. 

If you can’t swing the aluminum pole system you’d be better off with wood poles than staging. You can use wood poles up to 30’ in length, keep in mind though that you have to brace to the wall every 10’. The aluminum system you only brace to the wall every 25’. 

With either system be sure to get the workbench holder with the jacks. You can use an extension ladder for the bench.


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

kwikfishron said:


> Scaffolding being a PITA is almost an understatement.
> There will be almost as much work involved dealing it than the work itself.
> 
> If you can’t swing the aluminum pole system you’d be better off with wood poles than staging. You can use wood poles up to 30’ in length, keep in mind though that you have to brace to the wall every 10’. The aluminum system you only brace to the wall every 25’.
> ...


Excellent advice.:thumbsup:


----------



## Pittsville (Jan 8, 2011)

How safe are the aluminum pump jack systems? I have zero experience, but would obviously use the guard rails and workbench. For some reason, I think I'd feel comfortable pumping up, but not cranking down.

House faces are 25', 25', 70' and 70'. So I would need 3+ poles per side.


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

Pittsville said:


> How safe are the aluminum pump jack systems? I have zero experience, but would obviously use the guard rails and workbench. For some reason, I think I'd feel comfortable pumping up, but not cranking down.
> 
> House faces are 25', 25', 70' and 70'. So I would need 3+ poles per side.


I'd set up the 70' sides with 4 poles and 3 24' pics. The pumps are very safe. I've worked on them on and off for the last 14 years. They need to be set up properly, but aside from that, carelessness of the user is the only real danger. Pay attention to where you are and you are golden.

I recommend using planks with interlocking handles that the safety chain can be ran through so the planks don't overlap each other. Not all planks are built this way. Never do it with planks having plastic handles.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

The system itself is safe, the user on the other hand is a different story. 

I would never want anyone on the plank with me if they weren’t comfortable being up there. 

The poles “do” move around, there "is" swaying. When your holding that sheet against the wall the plank will push back some. The further away the jack is from the ground and the brace the more it moves. No big deal for me, it’s second nature but for some the movement is absolutely terrifying. 

Which guy are you? 

30’ is a long way up there and having 2 people (I assume you’ll have help) with no experience on the plank could be dangerous. Dropping a sheet of plywood (or anything else) from that high is unacceptable. 

Not everything is DIY.

I’ll give you one tip on cranking down. Make sure the pump pedal is all the way in the up position before kicking out the release pedal to go down. If you don’t when you kick out the one the other will come flying back up at you (ouch), and the jack will drop a few inches instantly (it's pretty loud too). 

You’ll probably only do that once though.


----------



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

What ron mentioned above is spot on. I've had helpers that once pumped up to second floor height, wouldn't move past the pole or constantly "held on" to the building.
Unless you and your helper are sure with heights, I'd rent a couple poles and planks for one day. You never mentioned how high the roof line is. Someone has to get on the roof to nail the pole brackets on.
Pump up as high as you can, and see how comfortable ya'll feel walking across the walk board. If your knees start knocking, you've wasted your money renting for a week or so.
If the roof is steep, you'll ave to pump the middle pole up higher then the outside one, moving the plank diagonal to get into the gable.


----------



## Pittsville (Jan 8, 2011)

The highest point of the gable end is 32 feet. I'll get used to the height, its the equipment that I have to get comfortable with. I just imagine the poles being extremely flimsy or the jack/plank suddenly disengaging and dropping. I'm sure my confidence level will increase once I can actually lay hands on the materials.

As far as connecting the brace/support to the roof... is this something that actually involves walking on the roof? Or can this generally be done from an extension ladder propped against the house?


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

They can be fastened using an extension ladder in most cases. You'll want a ladder set up for easy access to and from the plank anyway.

You'll experience the most sway halfway up, between the ground and the bracket. When you get all the way up, there is very little movement in the poles.

It's important that you get into something solid with the lags supplied with the brackets for optimum safety. Make sure the safety chains go through the planks to prevent them from dropping off the supports when pumping up.

I originally bought 3 set-ups to do a cedar siding job on a house that I framed. I liked them so much, I started sheathing all my framing jobs off of them, then papering and installing windows while they were set up.

I ended up with 12 poles and jacks when it was all said and done.

Since the housing market tanked, they are collecting dust. At least they don't eat much.:laughing:


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

A 24’ pole off a ladder is no problem, a 30’ pole ( as you need) gets a little more dicey. It really takes 3 people to set 30’+ poles safely. 

You got to realize a 30’ pole is extremely top heavy. You want one guy on the roof with a rope tied to the top brace of the pole so he can pull it up. You also have a guy pushing it up. This guy is also steering and guiding the pole so it ends up where it needs to be. The third guy has his foot at the base so it won’t kick out. 

If any one person fails their task it can get ugly fast.:yes:


----------



## thomasjmarino (May 15, 2011)

loneframer said:


> Oh, depending on where you live, I'll rent you 3 of mine for the Summer.:laughing:


I have 2 with 6' extensions and and a 24' & 20' pic. :thumbsup:


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

kwikfishron said:


> A 24’ pole off a ladder is no problem, a 30’ pole ( as you need) gets a little more dicey. It really takes 3 people to set 30’+ poles safely.
> 
> You got to realize a 30’ pole is extremely top heavy. You want one guy on the roof with a rope tied to the top brace of the pole so he can pull it up. You also have a guy pushing it up. This guy is also steering and guiding the pole so it ends up where it needs to be. The third guy has his foot at the base so it won’t kick out.
> 
> If any one person fails their task it can get ugly fast.:yes:


A word of advice. If you put an extension on the pole, put it at the bottom. The splice connector ads weight. No need to try standing a top heavy pole. I used to stand poles with a 12' extension at the top. Last time was in 1997 and my neck pain still hasn't gone away. True story.


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

thomasjmarino said:


> I have 2 with 6' extensions and and a 24' & 20' pic. :thumbsup:


I'll give you 1000 bucks for the whole package.:whistling2:


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

i think we would be remiss if we didn't also mentioned that there are also toe kicks,end guards and safety netting that goes with these pump jack systems,whether we as pros use them or not we should mention and encourage their use on a diy forum

fall arrest systems should always be used when working at height


----------



## jcrack_corn (Jun 21, 2008)

if you are going to spend 1.5-2k for the system, please also spend 250 bucks on a proper harness system and climbing rope to tie off.

the extra security gives you one less thing to worry about/distract you.


----------



## Pittsville (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm definitely sold now on the aluminum system. You've all been very helpful and informative, thank you!

I'm currently shopping around for the best price. Going to start with two poles (24' + 6' extensions) with 24' walkboard, workbench, endrails and safety net. Will add additional poles/jacks as I work my way to the larger faces of the house. With the peak of the gable at 32', 30' worth of pole should do the job, right? (Plank would be somewhere around 27' and I stand 6' tall.) Or should I invest in larger extensions... say 8' or 12'?


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

6ft will get you there,knowing how to set poles in a gable takes a bit of thought,they need to be close enough together so you can reach the peak,but not so close together that the plank tips up when you walk to one end

sometimes i will set the poles wide work till maximum height,pump back down then reset them closer together to reach the peak,not always but sometimes it's necessary


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

A properly placed 30’ pole will put your feet at about 27’. 

you can save some bucks on the work bench by using a old extension ladder. All of my retired extension ladders become new work benches.

What’s the pitch of your roof and how much overhang? A picture of this wall might help with some setup tips.


----------



## Pittsville (Jan 8, 2011)

kwikfishron said:


> A properly placed 30’ pole will put your feet at about 27’.
> 
> you can save some bucks on the work bench by using a old extension ladder. All of my retired extension ladders become new work benches.
> 
> What’s the pitch of your roof and how much overhang? A picture of this wall might help with some setup tips.


The gable is about 28.5' across and 12' tall. So I assume the pitch is 12/12? There is about 18" overhang all the way around.

I just snapped two photos of the face - one head on and the other from an angle. Hopefully these are helpful. Thanks!


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

Pittsville said:


> The gable is about 28.5' across and 12' tall. So I assume the pitch is 12/12? There is about 18" overhang all the way around.
> 
> I just snapped two photos of the face - one head on and the other from an angle. Hopefully these are helpful. Thanks!


That's not an easy house to set up with all the lower roofs and what-not.

Feet can be made to set the poles on above the roof, but you really don't want more pole above the bracket than below. Shorter poles will be needed for that situation.

After seeing those pics, I still would say pumps are the way to go. I'm not sure it's a good idea for it to be staged by an inexperienced person though.

Be careful and think it through to avoid easily averted mistakes.


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

BTW, that house is very cool.:thumbup:


----------



## Pittsville (Jan 8, 2011)

loneframer said:


> BTW, that house is very cool.:thumbup:


Thanks! Oldie but a goodie. The lower roof/attachment will be demo'd prior to the siding job. Previous owner didn't frame it correctly. That portion will be re-built at a later time.

The same applies to the two porches elsewhere on the house. Will be working on all "flat faces" with no obstructions.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

If you’re going to be replacing those porch roofs with new be sure to include all roof to wall and step flashing details as part of the siding installation.

Post some progress pics along the way.


----------



## Pittsville (Jan 8, 2011)

kwikfishron said:


> If you&#146;re going to be replacing those porch roofs with new be sure to include all roof to wall and step flashing details as part of the siding installation.
> 
> Post some progress pics along the way.


Will do!


----------



## jcrack_corn (Jun 21, 2008)

uhh, what are you going to do about the eletrical service?


----------



## Pittsville (Jan 8, 2011)

jcrack_corn said:


> uhh, what are you going to do about the eletrical service?


Short term: The weatherhead and meter will be moved off the house to a 20ft tall pole.

Long term: We're going to have the power company bury the lines. (Once we come up with the $1800 they want for doing so...)


----------



## Dr duerite (Jun 28, 2011)

*pump jacks*

I used wood for years, only had one incident were the one jack slid down the pole a couple of feed before it grabbed hold again. I don't have to tell you I needed to change my shorts. Never will figure it out what happened, couldn't make it happen again either ( much closer too the ground of cores. I also like ladder jacks, but the peak would be a problem. you can find used pump jacks for peanut on the internet.if you can find a set with reverse work plat forms on the get them. it allow you to set up a work table on the backside of the poles to store and do your layout work.
Dr Durite


----------



## Pittsville (Jan 8, 2011)

I found some good deals at a company called Badger Ladder. They appear to sell the Titan pump jack system. Seems like any other system I've looked at... Werner, Alumapole, etc. Anyone have any personal or secondhand experience with Titan pump jacks?


----------



## Dr duerite (Jun 28, 2011)

*pump jacks*

If you want my advice, buy used, then you can sell them to some one when your done or with them and get most of your money back.
If your going into business that's different, then a warranty is good.But it sounds like it a one time deal for you.
Dr Durite


----------



## jcrack_corn (Jun 21, 2008)

Pittsville said:


> Short term: The weatherhead and meter will be moved off the house to a 20ft tall pole.
> 
> Long term: We're going to have the power company bury the lines. (Once we come up with the $1800 they want for doing so...)


awesome! Didnt want you to arrive home with 30 ft aluminum poles and try to work around those!

i think theres a reasonable chance you wont die doing this as you seem to be taking it slowly and covering all of your bases...please use a rigging harness so if something goes wrong you are tied off to the house or some other appropriate structure that will keep you from falling.


----------



## Pittsville (Jan 8, 2011)

jcrack_corn said:


> awesome! Didnt want you to arrive home with 30 ft aluminum poles and try to work around those!
> 
> i think theres a reasonable chance you wont die doing this as you seem to be taking it slowly and covering all of your bases...please use a rigging harness so if something goes wrong you are tied off to the house or some other appropriate structure that will keep you from falling.


Thanks for the concern! I'm extremely careful and plan VERY thoroughly before taking on projects like this one. Thats probably why it takes me so long to complete projects, but hey, at least I'm still alive and kicking!

As mentioned, the power will be moved. We're also getting the lines for the two condenser units moved into the wall so that they're out of the way.


----------



## Pittsville (Jan 8, 2011)

Dr duerite said:


> If you want my advice, buy used, then you can sell them to some one when your done or with them and get most of your money back.
> If your going into business that's different, then a warranty is good.But it sounds like it a one time deal for you.
> Dr Durite


Haven't found a suitable listing yet for used equipment. If anyone here has a complete system in good mechanical working condition and you'd like to sell it, please send me a PM. I'd be happy to strike up a deal. New or used doesn't matter to me, just need safe, reliable equipment that will get the job done.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Pittsville said:


> Haven't found a suitable listing yet for used equipment. If anyone here has a complete system in good mechanical working condition and you'd like to sell it, please send me a PM. I'd be happy to strike up a deal. New or used doesn't matter to me, just need safe, reliable equipment that will get the job done.


Generally speaking this the wrong time of year to find deals on used. If you find something you better jump on it fast.

Even if you buy new resale should be no problem.


----------



## Pittsville (Jan 8, 2011)

Ended up buying an entire Alumapole system. Standard 24' foot setup complete with a 24' 500 lb plank and workbench. Added additional 12' poles and joints, safety net and end rails. Should be delivered next week and installed next weekend. I'm "pumped"!! lol!


----------



## Bob... (Jan 29, 2013)

Apologies for resurrecting such an old thread, but I stumbled onto this thread and really must know...how'd it go?


----------

